# building drive



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

what has been the best way that each person has used to build drive in a pup i would love to know some different ideas please


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ben roberts said:


> what has been the best way that each person has used to build drive in a pup i would love to know some different ideas please


restraint, frustration for most things..


----------



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

less biting is that what you mean by frustration


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

I like Suttles plastic jug on a rope used on a back tied pup. Seemed to work well for me.


----------



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

what is your opinions about lesser bites and how often do let a pup bite


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nF0kNfV_tw


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oV1fxgFV7U


----------



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

nice videos guy tanks for info i have a pup i am trying to help prey drive a little on has great prey now just trying to make crazy lol


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

do we need to know what you're trying to build drive for? tracking, biting, ob, performance of some kind? I missed that.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

ben roberts said:


> what has been the best way that each person has used to build drive in a pup i would love to know some different ideas please


Good Sire and Dam.


----------



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

Doing sport work biting ob she has great drive now just want excellent she is a 6 month old dutchie excellent pedigree


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

when and how do you transition from the jug to a tug/sleeve? 

I did the jug thing with one of my pups when we were having issues building sustained prey drive and found the dog would later go nuts when there was some thing noisy involved like a clatter stick (and for a bit she would target the clatter stick instead of the tug) but would go back to showing little or unsustained interest when the noise was removed from the game, or if for example there would be an empty plastic water bottle on the ground she would attack that and crunch it but ignore the tug


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

ben roberts said:


> Doing sport work biting ob she has great drive now just want excellent she is a 6 month old dutchie excellent pedigree


What sport are you doing (or possibles) and what equipment is the dog biting now?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

A Fenzi Frenzy toy on the end of a carriage whip. Lots of quick prey movements on the ground or low.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Beware what you wish for!If the dog has good drive(whatever that means)now why would you want to make the dog a nut?Very hard to deal with and it serves no purpose imo.
If the dog is sound and level headed i would try to keep it that way,just give it time.


----------



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

This dog is very level headed and stable she bite great and deep just get bored easy with things right now she is biting a gappay tug and a bite pillow


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If she gets bored is there a possibility that your working her to long?
That's really easy to do with a young pup.


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

2 things: 1) A tug on a leash. I swing it around and move it like prey. 2) A another dog that the pup knows that already has drive. I've used my oldest male to help build drive by playing with him and the puppy at the same time. You can put the adult on a tie-back if he's dominating the game to much.


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> If she gets bored is there a possibility that your working her to long?
> That's really easy to do with a young pup.


Aye put them away while still in high drive = building future drive


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

We like genetics...can't take chicken poop and make chicken salad. Poor genetics = nice pet!:roll:


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

jack van strien said:


> Beware what you wish for!If the dog has good drive(whatever that means)now why would you want to make the dog a nut?Very hard to deal with and it serves no purpose imo.
> If the dog is sound and level headed i would try to keep it that way,just give it time.


I agree! I think this is one of the biggest reasons why we see so many nice puppies and so few nice dogs.


----------



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

She has genetics her pedigree is awesome I'm just trying to take things real slow and make her prey crazy and not go to fast


----------



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

This is her


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

ben roberts said:


> She has genetics her pedigree is awesome I'm just trying to take things real slow and make her prey crazy and not go to fast


 
If the genetics are good there is no need to make the dog any type of crazy. Right now you are forming habits that will stay with the dog for life. Google "dog locked prey" and read about your future.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

start training exercises. don't train the whole thing, use pieces and fit them into your system of training that you can train motivationally. 


I want a crazy dog. Crazy fast recall from bites. Crazy quick entries on all surfaces and areas. Crazy good hunting for detection. Crazy focus. Etc. Build the foundation now. I understand your desire not to stifle drive. Admirable and good. 

Who do you train with? good luck!!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/artist/ozzy-osbourne?feature=watch_video_title
Here's Crazy...eNjOy!


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Christopher Smith said:


> If the genetics are good there is no need to make the dog any type of crazy. Right now you are forming habits that will stay with the dog for life. Google "dog locked prey" and read about your future.


Yeah and drive comes at different times for different dogs too. My female didn't have much prey drive up until she came out of her first heat (10 m/o). Now she's all about the tug, and is starting in on a standard sleeve at 12 m/o (not bad for a presa). She is even motivated enough to work-out on a spring pole. 

However, I worked on prey drive with her even before she started to show much drive. Some early sessions consisted of me getting her to tug 2 times and then putting her away, because if I went for a third she would lose interest. It's not about what we as a handler want, it's about what the dog needs to develop. (Then we get what we want as a result.)

I know some here wouldn't have spent that time developing this female and would just say "bad genetics" and move on to the next, but I think she is worth it. Her bite is really hard, calm, and deep. (Just ask the trainer that made the mistake of using a soft sleeve on her, lol.) What's more is she has always been very alpha and I liked that about her and that made her worth spending time on.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

lannie dulin said:


> Yeah and drive comes at different times for different dogs too. My female didn't have much prey drive up until she came out of her first heat (10 m/o). Now she's all about the tug, and is starting in on a standard sleeve at 12 m/o (not bad for a presa). She is even motivated enough to work-out on a spring pole.
> 
> However, I worked on prey drive with her even before she started to show much drive. Some early sessions consisted of me getting her to tug 2 times and then putting her away, because if I went for a third she would lose interest. It's not about what we as a handler want, it's about what the dog needs to develop. (Then we get what we want as a result.)
> 
> I know some here wouldn't have spent that time developing this female and would just say "bad genetics" and move on to the next, *but I think she is worth it. Her bite is really hard, calm, and deep. (Just ask the trainer that made the mistake of using a soft sleeve on her, lol.) What's more is she has always been very alpha and I liked that about her and that made her worth spending time on.*


I like this perspective.


----------



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

since the star of this post i have been working her with the plastic jug and she is intense for it because its hard to bite and hold on to it but when she wins it her bite is very hard and deep i will be adopting this method


----------

